# How to tell my cat is going into labor?



## EmiWrenn (Jan 24, 2016)

About a month ago, I took in a stray cat. As in I literally brought her inside from the cold. Before anybody says so, I do plan on getting her fixed once she has these kittens and they are completely weaned. I have also found homes for at least 5 of them - if she has that many. 

I know Patches is pregnant, but I have no idea how far along she is. I've never had a pregnant cat before (my two other cats were adopted from a shelter, and were both fixed). As crappy as this is going to sound of me, I've been saving up the funds to take her to the vet, and haven't had a chance to do it yet. Please don't think I'm a bad pet owner.

Two nights ago, she started pacing and becoming restless. Looking for a place to go. She has a box in my closet for when she's ready to give birth. She would go to the box, lay down for a bit, and then get back up and pace. I called a 24 hour vet number and they told me to just leave her alone, that she'd know what to do.

Her nipples are pink and protruding, but I don't know if she's expressing milk yet. Her belly is hard and round and has swollen up, but I haven't felt any kittens. She is a very small cat, so it could very well be that she just has a lot of kittens packed in there and there's no room for them to move. She's also become super affectionate when she's awake, but I've also noticed she sleeps a lot more.

When she sees me, she'll yell at me for pets and won't leave me alone until she's satisfied with how many she's gotten. This morning, she's made several trips to her own litter box and has only been able to urinate once. The rest were unsuccessful.

I've thought about taking her temperature to see if it's dropped below 100 degrees, but I'm not a vet and I don't want to hurt her. If she has not given birth or shown any other signs of labor by Monday (when my local vet opens), I'm taking her in. I'm beginning to get worried, but I also hope there's nothing to worry about!

Any advice would be great to ease my mind. Like I've said, I've never had a pregnant cat before so I don't know what to expect. Thank you.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is always difficult to tell from pictures but the one showing her standing up looks as though the kittens have not dropped yet. The signs you have noticed could happen before she is ready to give birth. Nipples will look pink and raised from about three weeks. Girls will often start looking for a nest at least two weeks in advance. If she starts cleaning her rear end or you see signs of discharge that could suggest she is getting close but even then some girls can have a little discharge days before giving birth. I think you need to keep an eye on her bulge to see if it changes shape as the kittens work their way towards the exit but if she is a maiden queen that might not be particularly evident. Please do not worry about her. Although the fact she is a stray and may not have had the best nutrition the fact you have been feeding her for a month will probably ensure that she is fit to give birth so it is a question of waiting until she starts. When she does you can usually find somebody on here to give advice if you are concerned about anything.


----------



## EmiWrenn (Jan 24, 2016)

QOTN said:


> It is always difficult to tell from pictures but the one showing her standing up looks as though the kittens have not dropped yet. The signs you have noticed could happen before she is ready to give birth. Nipples will look pink and raised from about three weeks. Girls will often start looking for a nest at least two weeks in advance. If she starts cleaning her rear end or you see signs of discharge that could suggest she is getting close but even then some girls can have a little discharge days before giving birth. I think you need to keep an eye on her bulge to see if it changes shape as the kittens work their way towards the exit but if she is a maiden queen that might not be particularly evident. Please do not worry about her. Although the fact she is a stray and may not have had the best nutrition the fact you have been feeding her for a month will probably ensure that she is fit to give birth so it is a question of waiting until she starts. When she does you can usually find somebody on here to give advice if you are concerned about anything.


It's just so hard to not worry about her! I've never dealt with a pregnant cat before, so I'm not really sure what to expect. I feel pretty awful for not taking her to see a vet sooner. But thank you.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I know a vet who once asked a friend of mine if she could watch her girl's labour because she had only ever seen a birth that had gone wrong. I expect she is not the only vet in that position. If Patches seems well in herself, a visit to the vet is not likely to produce much of value and could unsettle her. Even a scan would not necessarily predict the number of kittens she is having let alone spot any potential problems. If you really cannot see any movement and you are concerned the kittens are not alive you might be able to hear something by putting your ear against her bulge if she will let you. If they did die she would quite quickly become ill and then would definitely need a vet.


----------



## EmiWrenn (Jan 24, 2016)

QOTN said:


> I know a vet who once asked a friend of mine if she could watch her girl's labour because she had only ever seen a birth that had gone wrong. I expect she is not the only vet in that position. If Patches seems well in herself, a visit to the vet is not likely to produce much of value and could unsettle her. Even a scan would not necessarily predict the number of kittens she is having let alone spot any potential problems. If you really cannot see any movement and you are concerned the kittens are not alive you might be able to hear something by putting your ear against her bulge if she will let you. If they did die she would quite quickly become ill and then would definitely need a vet.


She let me. I could hear some gurgling but that's about it. Haha. I'm just really nervous and I don't want anything to go wrong. I just haven't felt or seen any movement, but I know she could just have so many kittens packed in there, that there's no room for them to move around!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you've only had her a month so chances are she was pregnant already when you got her as a stray


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

EmiWrenn said:


> they told me to just leave her alone, that she'd know what to do..


No, they don't always know what to do, or just won't - I have girls who won't do cords. Kittens can also become stuck, while it is harder when you don't have a due date I'd not just leave a girl alone to birth if at all possible to ensure that all kittens arrive safely.

You should notice the kittens being very active about 24 hours before birth, we call it boiling here as it looks like the tummy is bubbling or simmering away.

shame she wasn't spayed as soon as she was taken in but that can't be helped now, you can get her and the kittens done at the same time once the kittens are 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> shame she wasn't spayed as soon as she was taken in but that can't be helped now, you can get her and the kittens done at the same time once the kittens are 10-12 weeks old.


Have had the same conversation many times over with a couple of breeders on here, and don't expect to change their views. However, for anyone just reading this fir the first time, in my opinion, also as a breeder, no way would I spay a girl half way through her pregnancy unless her own life was in danger from the pregnancy. Apart from the question of whether a kitten at that stage can feel pain, the queen herself is at risk from the surgery as her uterus is engorged with a heavy blood supply. Of course spay her as soon as your vet advises after the kittens are safely born, and don't deliberately spay when pregnancy is known. Of course occasionally a cat is taken for spaying whose owner is unaware of the situation, the vet should contact the owner before proceeding.

What's done is done, a stray has been taken in and the OP thinks she's due soon. OP, keep a close eye on her and have your vet's number to hand if you need it. Make sure they are 24 hour, or you have details of one that is,,and know how to get there. If you search other titles in the breeding thread there is lots if helpful advice about what to expect and what to do, search Izzystars and Belleboris posts, but there are plenty of others.

Final thought, she might have escaped from being an indoor cat when she was in season, and got herself lost if notus d to being outside. I would suggest getting her scanned for a microchip at a vet when you feel it safe to disturb her ( wouldn't transport her now unless you have to). She could be a much-loved, much missed pet who escaped to mate and has a loving home desperate for news. Please, no comments about cat proofing gardens, or secure runs, or "should have neutered sooner", accidents happen. There have been posts in PF about cats going missing, and the vast majority of replies are sympathetic and supportive. Please do check her for a chip, just being a stray doesn't necessarily mean she's not someone's much loved pet - after all, that's the whole point of microchiping, so that when things do go wrong pets and owners can be reunited.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I imagine it wasn't obvious she was pregnant when the OP took her in, so spaying at that point was probably fairly safe. Pregnancy and delivery is not risk-free either.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I imagine it wasn't obvious she was pregnant when the OP took her in, so spaying at that point was probably fairly safe. Pregnancy and delivery is not risk-free either.


Spaying whilst pregnant carries additional risk to normal spaying. The uterus is a bigger organ, with more blood supply, during pregnancy. All things being equal, vets advise not even spaying in season, which is only getting ready for pregnancy, nothing even implanted yet. Unless essential to the well being of the queen, or to avoid kittens wirh severe deformities being born, I would advise against spaying in pregnancy. 
I'm strongly anti spaying in pregnancy on welfare grounds not just to the unborn kittens, but to the mother as well. This wasn't meant to turn into an abortion argument again, but a comment of "shame she wasn't spayed as soon as she was taken in" needs the other point of view aired too. What is a shame is that she wasn't scanned for a microchip sooner, but that is easily remedied once the kittens are safely delivered.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> Have had the same conversation many times over with a couple of breeders on here, and don't expect to change their views.
> 
> *Please, no comments about cat proofing gardens, or secure runs, or "should have neutered sooner", accidents happen*.


Many more than a couple of breeders!

Please, no more comments about the evils of spaying while pregnant. It is irrelevant to this thread.

For those who are reading this thread without having seen the previous debates mentioned, please bear in mind that these are just one person's opinions.

Oriental Slave simply commented that pregnancy and delivery carry their own risks as well.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Quite so. The OP asked for advice for when her cat went into labour, not a comment it was a shame she wasn't spayed. I was answering to that unwarranted and unhelpful comment. 
As a breeder myself, as well as farmer of sheep, pigs and cattle, I'm well aware of the risks of pregnancy and delivery, however abortion is not in my view the solution once a female is already pregnant. I'm all for prevention, but don't regard abortion as a cure for unplanned pregnancy.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> The OP asked for advice for when her cat went into labour, not a comment it was a shame she wasn't spayed.


Many people are unaware that cats can be spayed in early pregnancy, and these threads come up in Google searches so it's always worth mentioning that yet more moggies need not be born, there are options.
Too late in the OP's case, but perhaps not for another who happens upon this thread.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Many people are unaware that cats can be spayed in early pregnancy, and these threads come up in Google searches so it's always worth mentioning that yet more moggies need not be born, there are options.
> Too late in the OP's case, but perhaps not for another who happens upon this thread.


We'll have to disagree on the issue of abortion I'm afraid, to me it is not an acceptable birth control option.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> Quite so. The OP asked for advice for when her cat went into labour, not a comment it was a shame she wasn't spayed.


You have now replied several times (and at length) to a one line comment. However many times you repeat yourself it remains just your opinion. (It creates a suspicion that you are deliberately attempting to provoke an argument.)


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> We'll have to disagree on the issue of abortion I'm afraid, to me it is not an acceptable birth control option.


So the poor cat must have kittens first then?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Wiz201 said:


> So the poor cat must have kittens first then?


Only if already pregnant with kittens expected to be healthy, if the queen's health is not significantly at risk. Of course spaying before getting pregnant would be my preferred option for queens not intended to be bred from. If a cat escapes in heat and returns within a few days I would recommend the mismate jab, which should end very early pregnancy without the need for surgery on a blood engorged organ. Once pregnancy is further advanced I would indeed let the cat have her kittens, I don't beleive that it is in the best interests of the queen, or the unborn kittens to perform abortions.

I appreciate the view that there are many unwanted kittens and adults in rescue ( I've worked in rescue/welfare, and seen it first hand), but abortion of unborn kittens is not the solution to this problem.

I also find the viewpoint " the poor cat must have kittens first then?" ironic when the people recommending abortion are other breeders, who deliberately put their queen to stud. In effect they are saying it's OK to let their own queens go through labour, but better for someone else's cat to have an abortion.

I'm sorry if one of the breeder's I've previously had disagreements with finds my answering a comment argumentative. The OP wanted advice on labour, received a comment it was a shame she hadn't spayed earlier, and I was putting across the alternative viewpoint that not all breeders and not all people who have worked in rescue find abortion of kittens acceptable. I'm not getting personal, merely saying this is my experience, and this is my viewpoint.

OP, hope all goes well. Any questions do ask, you will get many viewpoints and suggestions on pregnancy care (or termination), labour signs, and aftercare. Take from it what works for you, and it's OK to take one piece of advice ( say on labour) from this person and another piece of advice ( say on a weak kitten) from another. We won't all agree on forum, same as in real life, but you can talk to anyone and take what you can from it. Good luck, and pictures always appreciated.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can we not have this turning into another debate on the pro/anti abortion spay issue please.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> <snip>
> If a cat escapes in heat and returns within a few days I would recommend the mismate jab
> <snip>


I can't find anything about a feline mismate jab. Plenty about the canine version.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

There are one or two treatment options but the disadvantages so greatly outweigh the positives that I think one would be very hard pressed to find a vet who would choose it over the minimally increased surgical risks of spaying a pregnant cat.


----------

